# Brunswick Stew Time



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I smoked a Boston butt over the weekend. I saw the weather forecast, so I figured it was time to do something with the leftovers. I use this recipe as a starting point


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I love Brunswick Stew. Grew up on in. The Greyhound bus station cafe in Greenville used the leftover smoked pork (from BBQ sandw). Nice and smokey. Read recipe: I use whole corn and, to me, has to have green butterbeans. Cornbread to bout. I never used ground meat. HUMMM. A hardy meal for this weather!!!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

FishnLane said:


> I love Brunswick Stew. Grew up on in. The Greyhound bus station cafe in Greenville used the leftover smoked pork (from BBQ sandw). Nice and smokey. Read recipe: I use whole corn and, to me, has to have green butterbeans. Cornbread to bout. I never used ground meat. HUMMM. A hardy meal for this weather!!!


I didnt use the ground beef, just chicken and pork. I've read in some places they only use squirrel. The best Ive had is from a civic group that sets up at the Ag Expo and Car swap in Moultrie GA


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a huge cast iron cauldron that I use. I grew up calling it Camp Stew. Only use chicken and pork also. I also add okra.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

we think alike, steven. just pulled some garden tomatoes out of the freezer last night. working on a batch tonight.
i use my big black cast iron pot that i boiled the hog head in.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I’ve been on this board to long, I looked at the recipe and saw the 1/2 pd chicken pieces and my first thought was jack showing up at the church pot luck supper with 1/2 pd of chicken heads and feet in his pot Of stew. Lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Steve at Wagonwheel next door use to make awesome stew.....He's been runned down lately and quit making it cause he said it takes alot of time and effort.... I might have to start making it!!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

3lbs ground chicken and pork, 2lbd smoked brisket, chicken stock, veggies, catsup, simmer 2hrs
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Jack…I’m calling a FOUL. You can’t post on this one until you finish the fish cakes.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jeff, i got distracted from another project and put the fish in the freezerator. i'll dig it out and maybe i'll have time tonight. 
jack


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> jeff, i got distracted from another project and put the fish in the freezerator. i'll dig it out and maybe i'll have time tonight.
> jack


Jack...distracted...nah


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

hes gonna get in the natty and them fish cakes gonna wind up in that good looking stew!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I make it quick. 1 tub each of Curley's pulled pork, chicken and beef. Add onion, corn, tomatoes, vinegar and sugar. Simmer about 30 minutes.


----------

